
Show HN: Pgcodebase, easy management of postgresql functions, triggers and views - ReFruity
https://www.npmjs.com/package/pgcodebase
======
ReFruity
Hello, everyone. This is a node.js version of PgRebase[1][2] which solves its
dependency problems. I described the main problem with postgresql functions,
triggers and views it solves in the README. Any feedback would be greatly
appreciated.

[1]
[https://github.com/oelmekki/pgrebase](https://github.com/oelmekki/pgrebase)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12968952](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12968952)

